# Question about key replacements.



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't need to replace the battery in the key yet, but the thought popped into my mind after swimming with my keys in my pocket... :rofl:

I've heard wild stories from various people with this kind of key as to the cost of replacing it. One of my wife's friends said it was $280 for two new keys for her Cobalt SS, and my uncle said his friend, who had a GTO and needed one, got greased for $450.

I noticed two Phillips head screws on the back of the key, and I'm wondering if it is possible to replace the battery yourself, even if its soldered in there. Technically, you're not supposed to be able to replace the battery in a PS3 controller, but I've seen how-to's to save a few bucks, so certainly the same can be done with the key.

Has anyone done it, and does it still work afterwards?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm going through the process of getting a replacement key right now. My local Chevy dealer (I don't have a local Pontiac dealer) does not have a machine that can cut the GTO keys yet. They told me that the only cars with this type of key is the GTO and the new Camaro. I ordered a key and fob from them, and a local locksmith will cut it. Then I'm going to take it back to the dealer to have them program it. Total cost: $170.

As far as replacing the battery, I'm not sure I can help you. But you should check into whether or not you need to re-program it afterwords.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I have two keys for it, so when one goes I might as well experiment with it if nobody else has tried... what do I have to lose? I'll take pictures if and when I have to do it, maybe I can help a few people out.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

There is people that have opened the key up to replace the battery that is soldered in but I don't know the outcome of it. When I bought my car it only came with one key. The metal part of the key was $75 and the remote part was $75 also. GM needs your VIN to cut the key, in Michigan then they will send it to the dealer. The screws that you see only hold the metal part of the key, I beleave the remote is glued together. If you need the programme your key follow the instructions in the sticky ontop: http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/key-fob-transmitter-programming-18209/


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Bah, the keypath is the easy part. Just need a Bridgeport with the proper size end mill. Too obvious, the tool marks in the key are nothing for any decent machinist to be proud of.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Thought this might be useful to some:

I bought a used fob off eBay to dissect. Here are some pic of the insides.
The battery is a 2032 watch battery soldered in.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I have unsoldered the - side of the battery and then 
resoldered, hoping this may reset it and allow reprogramming. I tried to reprogram 
it when I got it and it would not. I will try again later and post the outcome.
Also, I just bought a new fob off eBay and programmed it
without a hitch. I now have 3 working fobs and 2 keys.
Another point, when I tried to start the car with the old
used fob, it would crank and run for about 3 secs and shut off.
I later tried this with the good keyless fob laying on the console,
and it cranked and ran fine.
If you do try to program a new key, make sure there are no good fobs 
anywhere near the car.

Larry


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Check out this thread http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/my-battery-my-key-stopped-working-13068/


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks. I'm interested to try it myself. Larry, keep us posted on how it goes with programming.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Update:

I moved my good fobs to the far end of the house and tried to program the used
key that I unsoldered the battery in. No Go. It would not reprogram.
I guess I can assume that when you replace the battery, your program stays, and
won't need reprogrammed.

Also, when you put an unprogrammed(or used from another car) key in and turn on, the security
indicator on the cluster flashes. If there is a good fob near, it won't flash, as the good fob is
transmitting to the BCM.

Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

If someone want a used fob to play with, there is one on
eBay that is ending soon. Will go for around $20.

GTO key Fob 04 05 06 2004 2005 2006:eBay Motors (item 280370492247 end time Jul-18-09 19:25:31 PDT)

Larry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

With many new cars having keyfobs, more and more places are offering keybfob service, and cutting keys. 

My local batteries plus store now offers key fob service, and cutting the keys. A far cheaper alternative to the dealership. You may have to get the dealer to reprogram it but getting the correct keyfob and having it cut will save a few $$.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

FWIW, The locksmith I went to tried to order a blank key but was unable to. He said it was a dealer only item. I imagine that this will change as the cars age, but for now the dealer was the only viable option I have.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Another option for the key, itself:

If you could get another key(or 2, matched), say, from a junk yard.
You can get an Ignition Switch Assembly for $46.21 shipped from gmpartshouse.
I bought one for a spare, if mine ever locks up again. I encoded the cylinder to 
match my keys, and is really very easy to do.
Exchanging the cylinder is also easy to do.

OK, Bad idea. Forgot about the door lock. It would also have to be replaced/recoded.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> There is people that have opened the key up to replace the battery that is soldered in but I don't know the outcome of it. When I bought my car it only came with one key. The metal part of the key was $75 and the remote part was $75 also. GM needs your VIN to cut the key, in Michigan then they will send it to the dealer. The screws that you see only hold the metal part of the key, I beleave the remote is glued together. If you need the programme your key follow the instructions in the sticky ontop: http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/key-fob-transmitter-programming-18209/


I've never seen our keys from a dealer under $400. When I went down last year, I game them my VIN and the key came precut. I ordered the fob part separate. When they arrive, it didn't come with the screws. They were a differnt part number!

Can you send me the name of the place that has keys that cheap?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

http://www.keylessride.com/order/qu...ntiac&remoteyear=2005&model=GTO&frid=271D75BC

Take it to the dealer have it cut and programmed.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> http://www.keylessride.com/order/qu...ntiac&remoteyear=2005&model=GTO&frid=271D75BC
> 
> Take it to the dealer have it cut and programmed.


The dealers I've spoken with say they can't cut it, it only comes pre-cut from Holden...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I've never seen our keys from a dealer under $400. When I went down last year, I game them my VIN and the key came precut. I ordered the fob part separate. When they arrive, it didn't come with the screws. They were a differnt part number!
> 
> Can you send me the name of the place that has keys that cheap?


If someone is paying $400 or more thats wayyy too much. You should not pay more than $150 from the dealership that where I got mine and programmed it myself. They quoted me $50-$80 for programming. I looked in my service manual and programmed it. I got the screws from the hardware store. If the price has jumped up on the key and the remote thats a differant story. I can PM you my recept if you want to see it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> If someone is paying $400 or more thats wayyy too much. You should not pay more than $150 from the dealership that where I got mine and programmed it myself. They quoted me $50-$80 for programming. I looked in my service manual and programmed it. I got the screws from the hardware store. If the price has jumped up on the key and the remote thats a differant story. I can PM you my recept if you want to see it.


I believe you. I contacted 3 local dealers and they ranged from $350 + for the keys. Maybe things have changed since then. I'll see if I can find my receipt as well just for kicks.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I believe you. I contacted 3 local dealers and they ranged from $350 + for the keys. Maybe things have changed since then. I'll see if I can find my receipt as well just for kicks.


Whoa thats crazy. When did you buy your key? I got mine back in March 2006.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Whoa thats crazy. When did you buy your key? I got mine back in March 2006.


Maybe 6 months ago.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I just picked up my new key today. The actual key part was about $25 and the remote was about $60. And as mentioned by someone else, the screws did not come with the other two pieces. 

I bought it from my local Chevrolet dealer. They had no way to cut the key, so I had a local locksmith cut it, and they charged me $40 for that service. Then it was back to the dealer to have them program it. Since there were no screws they wouldn't program it until tomorrow when they get the screws in from another dealership. At least they won't be charging me to program it. They said that since I bought it from them they will program it free of charge.

Damn, what a hassle for a spare key! :willy: I miss the days of going to the hardware store and just having a key cut from the original for a couple bucks.


----------



## yodadog (Mar 30, 2009)

*Keys*

Dealer said $110.. for cut key. National key sells these for about $2.00 but you need to be a licensed lock smith to buy from them. Could be a good deal for some locksmith with the right equipment:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

As posted previous.....

I called my local battery Plus store as they advertise cutting and programing keyfobs. I was told they can get a keyfob for the GTO and can cut it, they cannot program the GTO fob. Price 99.00. Price includes fob and cut key. If you have a Battery plus locally may be worth checking in to?

Here is another option: http://www.keylessride.com/order/qu...ntiac&remoteyear=2005&model=GTO&frid=271D75BC


----------



## Wilhito (Oct 8, 2009)

*I just ordered this...*

2004 2005 2006 04 05 06 PONTIAC GTO KEY KEYLESS REMOTE:eBay Motors (item 370264947700 end time Oct-24-09 07:06:04 PDT)

A wee bit cheaper than the link provided. It appears to have programming instructions with it as to not have to rummage through a manual. Just a small fee from a locksmith and I will have a second set.


----------



## Soles243 (Apr 11, 2021)

FastFrank said:


> I'm going through the process of getting a replacement key right now. My local Chevy dealer (I don't have a local Pontiac dealer) does not have a machine that can cut the GTO keys yet. They told me that the only cars with this type of key is the GTO and the new Camaro. I ordered a key and fob from them, and a local locksmith will cut it. Then I'm going to take it back to the dealer to have them program it. Total cost: $170.
> 
> As far as replacing the battery, I'm not sure I can help you. But you should check into whether or not you need to re-program it afterwords.


Don’t take it back to the dealer, the owners manual tells you how to program it


----------

